# Weekly Competition 2016-10



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R U' R F R' U F U'
*2. *U R F' R U' F U F U2
*3. *R U' R U2 R' U R'
*4. *F' U2 R' U' F' U2 F'
*5. *U F R U2 F' R F' U2 F2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 L2 B2 D L2 D R2 U' B2 D' L' B L' U2 R2 B' L2 B2 R
*2. *U2 B R2 D2 B2 F L2 F' D2 B' R2 U' L' D' U' B' F2 D2 U' L' F'
*3. *B2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 U R2 U L2 R D2 U' L R U' R' B D
*4. *U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U' L' D2 B D' B R2 D L D'
*5. *R2 L2 D' L' F' R B R' U2 B' U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 B2 U D

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 R Fw' R D B2 Fw' L Rw B' F Rw R' Uw U B' F2 Rw2 B' Uw' U2 F2 L' D U' R' Uw U2 B Fw2 F2 U L F' L2 D Uw2 B2 R D'
*2. *D2 Rw2 B2 Fw D2 B Fw F D U' B L' R2 B F2 Rw2 R2 Fw' D2 Fw L' Rw' U' B D' U2 L F Rw' B F2 U2 Rw2 R Uw B Rw' Fw' L D'
*3. *D U Fw L Rw U' L' Rw2 R B2 L Fw2 U' R2 D Uw' B2 Uw2 B Fw' U L Rw U L' F Uw' L2 Rw' Fw2 U F2 D2 Uw Rw F' R2 B' U2 R2
*4. *R Fw2 R D' Uw2 Rw U' R B2 L2 R2 F D Uw R' B' L' D L' Fw' F L2 Rw Uw F2 Rw2 R2 B2 U2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 F' L Rw B Rw D' Uw
*5. *U' L F2 D' U' B' Fw' D' U Fw2 Rw R2 B' U L D' Uw2 U' R2 Fw' L2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw Fw2 D U2 Rw R Uw U' F2 L' R Fw D' L2 Rw Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *B Lw2 Dw Rw2 R2 B2 U2 Bw Uw2 R2 F2 U L2 Dw' Rw2 F Rw' Fw' U2 Bw Fw' Uw' F Uw' R2 B' Fw R' D2 Dw B Rw2 D' Bw Fw' D Lw2 Rw B2 Bw2 L2 Uw Bw' Rw2 Dw2 B' Rw' B' F2 R' Uw2 Lw Dw2 Rw' R B2 Fw' L R2 Dw'
*2. *B' Rw' Fw D Dw' Lw Uw' F D Bw Fw' Uw2 L' Dw2 Uw2 Fw D R2 Bw U' Bw Uw' Bw Fw D U' Bw2 D' B2 L2 R2 B Lw2 D2 Dw Fw Uw' Lw2 R' B Fw' Rw B' D' B' L' B2 Bw Fw2 F U Fw' Rw Bw2 Fw' Uw Lw' Rw D2 U'
*3. *Dw' Uw' Lw' Rw R' D Dw' Uw Bw' Fw2 R D2 Dw2 R F2 Rw R' B' D R' D2 Uw' U' L2 Lw Rw Bw2 Fw Dw' Uw2 L' Rw' Dw R Uw' L2 Lw2 R Fw' Lw' U2 F' Dw2 R2 D' U2 Rw2 F' Uw Fw2 R Fw' Uw' R2 D Dw' Uw' Lw D2 Dw2
*4. *D2 B L' Fw2 Lw' R' D Fw' U R F Dw' Rw2 D' Rw R' Uw' R2 F2 Dw B Dw' L2 Bw L' R' Fw F' D Dw2 B' R F' D Bw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Fw' F2 R2 Dw Uw' Fw' Dw' Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U' R' U Lw2 Rw2 R' U2 Rw2
*5. *Lw' B' F Lw' B' F D2 Rw2 R F' Dw2 R' B Fw Uw' B' Lw' Rw' D Rw' F Lw2 Rw2 D Bw' F R Uw2 L2 Lw2 D F2 Dw2 U R Uw B' Fw' F D' R2 Dw Lw Bw R2 Dw' Bw Fw F2 Lw2 Dw2 U F Rw F R2 B Bw Lw Dw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 3U' 2U2 3R 2F2 D F 2U2 L 2L' 2R U 2R R' 2D2 L2 F2 D' 2D' U' F D 2D' 3R' R2 2D2 3U2 3F2 U2 R' 2B2 3F' 3R 3U' 2U' U 3F' 2R 3F 2L R 2D2 3U2 2U2 2L2 2R' B 2L' 3F 2D 2L R2 2D 2U2 2L' 3F' 2F2 2L' 3R 2U2 2L U L' F2 D U 2F2 U' 2B 2F
*2. *3U B' 2B U2 3F' F' D2 3U2 2U' 2R 3F 3R2 B' 3U2 3F2 2L B' 2R' R2 3U2 L2 2L2 3F 2F' F' 2U 2B' R2 3U' 2B D2 B2 2L2 R2 D 2U B 2D' 2B' 3R2 B F' 2D L' B' 2F2 L' 2F2 F 3R' 2B' 3R2 2F' 3R D' 3F' R2 2B 2F F 3U2 B' 2U' F2 L 2B' F' 2D 3U 2L'
*3. *F' 2D2 3R D' 3U 2B' L B' D2 3U' 2L2 2B2 2F' F 2L2 2R2 U2 B2 2U' L' R2 2U2 2L' 3R' 3F' R2 2F2 F2 L' 2L' D 2L2 B' 3F 2F F L' 2R R2 U 2B' 3F' F 3U2 2R 2U' U' 2L 2R' 2D 3F L2 2B2 D 2D2 2U2 3R2 F2 2R' 3F2 2L2 3F' F' 2L' D L2 B' 2F' 2L2 2F'
*4. *F' 2L 2F 2L2 2R' 2D2 3R 3U2 U2 2F2 2L 2U' 2L 3F2 L2 2R 2B2 2F2 L 2L2 2R' 3F 2F2 2D2 3F2 L2 F R D2 2U2 L2 2U' L2 2F D2 R 3U 2U2 2F' D2 2U' L' D' 2D2 2U' 2R' B' 3F2 2F2 R2 2U 2B 3U 2F' L2 3F' 3R 2B' 2F2 D 2R2 3F2 2D' 3F 2D 2R' U2 F 2U L'
*5. *3F D' U2 2F2 F' 2U B 3R 2D U 3R 2U L' D 2U' F' D 3U' 2F2 3U2 3F2 L2 3U2 3F2 L R 2U' 2B 2R 2D' U 2L2 2R' D U' B' 2B' 3F' 2F' F D 2L' R' U' R 3F2 F' L 2D 2R' F2 2U' 3R2 R' 2B F2 D' 3U 2U2 U' 2R B U' 2B2 2F 3R B 3F' D2 2F

*7x7x7*
*1. *2U2 3L F 3R 2D2 F' 3D2 R 3U2 2F' 3U B2 3U 2B' 3D' L2 D 2U F2 L2 R2 2U 2F2 D2 3F2 R B 3F 3U2 B2 2D F' 3L 3F' 2D 3D 3U B 3D 3U U' 3L' 3D2 3B' 3U' 2F' 2D2 3D2 B 2F 3U2 2L' D' 3R2 U B2 2B 3R' 3U2 3R' R F2 D' 3U' 2L' 3R 2R2 2D2 3U' 2R' R2 2D 3D L' 3L2 2U' U 2L2 2U2 U2 2L' 2D' 3L2 2R' D' L2 F 3L' 3B2 2L' 3R' 3D' R 3U B' D2 2D' F' D' 2U
*2. *D' U R2 2B F 3R' 3D2 2B' 3U 2L' B D 2D U 3B F L' R2 2F2 2L2 R' F' 2D2 2U B' 2F 3L 3B' 3F' 2L' B' L2 2R 3U R U' L' 2L' F 2R D2 2D2 3U 2L 3U 2U2 B' 3D 2L 3F 2D' 3D' 2L 3R2 D' 2U2 B2 2B 2D2 3B 2F' 2D' R2 D 3F' 2L 3R2 2F2 F2 U 2L 3D2 R' 2U2 L' 3B 2F' R2 3D2 U 2F' 3R2 3U' F R B2 3F L 2L 2F D L' R 2U2 F2 3D' 2L' 2F' 3R2 2F2
*3. *2D' 2F2 D2 L 2U 3F 2L R 2F2 R 2D' 2R B L2 2B' 3F2 3D 2L 3R' 2B' 3B' 2D 3R' 2R2 R 2F' 3L2 3R D2 3D' 3R2 3U 2B' 2L 3L R2 3U2 2F D' 3B' R2 2D L' 2L' U 2L R2 2F2 2L F' 3D' 3U2 3L' 2F2 D2 3B' 3F2 3D' F 3L' U 3B2 2F2 3U2 B2 3D' 3F D R' 2U' 2B 2U U' 3R 3D' 3L2 R' 2B 2L 2D' 2U 2B 2F2 3R2 B2 3F 3U 3R2 3D2 3L2 3D 2U2 2B2 F 2D' U 2F 2R D R2
*4. *2R' B 3U2 2R' 3D' U 3R2 2R D2 F' 3D' 3B' 2F 3R2 2U 3F 2R R' 2D 3U' 2U' 2R2 2D R 2B' 2R2 2U 3B2 L' 3U' 2F' L' 3R 2D' 2U' L' 3L B' 2R 2B 2L 2D' 2U' 2L' 3B2 2R2 D 2D 2F 3L D2 3R' D' L' 3D 2F' 2L2 3R 3B2 F2 3U B' 3U' 3R' 2R' 2B 2L' 2U U 3F 3R2 3D' 3R' 2F 3U' 2B2 D2 3D2 2U' U2 R' 3F2 D 3U' 2U2 2L 2R U L' B R B' 3B 2F 3R' 2D 3L' 3U' R 2F'
*5. *2B' 3F 2F2 F2 3R 3B' F 3R B2 2F' 3L' 3R2 3F' F2 R2 3D2 3U 2U' 3L2 D' 2D2 F2 L' 2R' B2 2U2 F' 2R 3D2 B 3L2 2F' 2U2 R' D 2R D' 3R' 2R' 3B L' 3R R 3D2 3R 3F 3R2 2R 2U2 F L2 2D 3U R' B 2B 2F L 2B2 3L2 3U' 2L2 3L2 3D2 2F 3U2 2L' 3R' R' B' 3B' 3D' 2U' F2 L 2L' 2D2 F' 2D2 3R' 2B2 3B2 3F 3U' 2U' 3F2 3U F 3R B 3R' 2U' L2 2L F 2R2 2D' 2U2 3B2 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' F U' F2 U R2 F' R2
*2. *R2 F2 R' U F' U R U' F2
*3. *U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U' L' U' L2 R B' R F' D2 B' U'
*2. *R2 F' R2 F' R2 F L2 R2 U2 B2 F' R' F R F L D2 L D' F'
*3. *R' F2 D R2 F L' F D F' D2 L2 U R2 D L2 U D2 F2 B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R Fw' R B Fw2 R2 U Rw2 Uw B D L2 R' B L R' Uw Fw2 Uw' Rw R' D' B2 Fw' F2 L2 B Uw U2 L R' Fw R' B' Fw' Rw' R' Uw R2
*2. *R2 D2 B L2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' D2 U2 B Fw2 Rw2 D R2 B2 U' Fw' D2 Fw' D' U L' U2 Rw2 D2 Uw' Fw Uw' Rw D' L2 U Rw' Fw2 F' D B' Rw2 R U'
*3. *Rw2 F2 R' F D L Fw2 F D L2 U L2 R2 D2 U2 Fw U' Fw F D Uw' U' L' F L2 Rw R2 Fw2 D B F L2 D2 Fw' F2 Rw2 R2 U B2 L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' Uw2 Lw2 Fw' R Dw2 B L2 Rw Uw' U B Lw2 U2 L2 B' Dw' Uw F2 D Uw' L' Rw' Dw Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' Dw' Lw' Uw U2 Fw' Lw U' F' L R' B' D2 Lw R2 Bw2 Lw' B D' Fw' R' B Rw' Bw2 Dw2 Bw F' R2 B2 R B' Bw' U2
*2. *U' Bw D Uw U2 B L' Fw L2 Uw' B L Lw Uw B2 Fw2 Dw B Bw2 Fw' Lw B2 Bw2 F2 U2 Bw' D2 Fw Lw Rw' B R Bw Lw Uw Lw' B' Lw Dw' L Lw F' R2 Bw R Bw' U' B' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 R' D2 Dw2 Lw D' R2 F2 L F'
*3. *L2 R Uw' Lw' R2 U2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw R2 D' Lw R' B2 Fw2 F U Fw2 Rw Uw L Rw2 Uw2 L Lw' Rw R2 D2 B2 Fw2 F' Lw2 D U2 Bw' Rw2 R Bw Lw' B' L Bw2 Fw Rw D2 R' Bw2 F U' Lw2 B' Fw2 Rw' Bw' Lw' Rw2 U2 R2 D L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R D' 3R' R F' 3R' 3U' B' 2L2 R' 2D2 3F' L' 3U' F2 2R 2B2 2L D2 2D' U R' B' 2F 2L' 2B2 F' R B' 3F 2F' 2R2 U' F2 L2 R2 3F L2 B' L2 3R2 D2 3R2 2R' 2F' F D 2U2 L' U2 3R' 3U2 2F' 2D 2F2 L2 U' B2 D' 3U2 2R2 2B' 2D' F2 U 2B' 2F L2 2L 2R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3B2 2F2 D' F' R 2U U L' 2R' U F' D2 B 2B' D 2B 3U2 L2 R D' 2U U R 3B 2R2 D' 3F' 2R' 2B2 D' 2L2 3U' 3L' D 3B' 2U2 B' 3D2 L' U' F' 2L' F 2L' 3F 2R' 2B 3U2 F2 U' 3R2 U 3B2 2R' D2 3R2 2B2 3U' 3R2 R' 3F 2D2 2U 3F' U2 2L' 3L 3R 2B R2 D' B L2 3R2 3D2 B 3R2 D2 2R 3U2 2B 3F2 3U2 3B' 2U U R' 2B 3D2 3B2 3L 2R2 2B' U' 2R 2D' 2F2 2L2 B 2D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R D2 R' U2 F2 D U2 F U' R2 D' B2 L B' F
*2. *D L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 L' B2 F L2 R B' U' L2 D U2
*3. *U' F' U' L D B2 R2 U' B D2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 B2
*4. *L' U R' L B L' D' F' U2 R' D2 F' U2 B R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F'
*5. *U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B' D U2 B2 F' L' R U' B U2
*6. *B2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L' D B U B D' F R' B2 F
*7. *U2 L' F2 L B2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 R B' F2 D R F U L'
*8. *R2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B' D' U2 B' R2 B L F U
*9. *U' L F D F L2 B R D F' D F2 R2 U B2 D L2 D' B2 U2 D
*10. *U2 R B2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 L R' D2 F' L D F2 R2 B L' F' L'
*11. *D B2 L2 U B2 U R2 D R2 U B L' F U L2 F' R' F' U' L'
*12. *U' B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D2 F' L' B F' L2 U R2 B U F2
*13. *U' R' B' R' F' U R U' L B' U L2 D R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D2
*14. *U F2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 D L2 R B' L2 D' U' L B R B F
*15. *B2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 U2 R2 B' R F U' B U' L2 B' L F2
*16. *B D2 F R2 L2 U F2 R' B' U2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D L2 D F2 D'
*17. *D' B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D' F' D U2 L2 D2 R F U B' R' F
*18. *R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U' L' U L U B' F2 U B L' U
*19. *D' L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R' B' L' R2 F' R U' B2 R F'
*20. *U2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 F' R D2 U2 R2 F U L B U2 F'
*21. *B' D' B2 U' L2 F B' R' D F' D2 B2 L D2 R' L' D2 B2 L B2 L2
*22. *D' F U' D B' R F U' F D L' B2 L D2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2
*23. *F2 R U2 L B2 F2 L F2 L R B2 U B' D2 R2 D2 B D L F
*24. *B R L' D' F' L' U2 L B' L' U' D2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 B2 U D2 B2
*25. *R2 F2 L D2 B2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 L' F D L D' U' L' F' L' B' R2
*26. *L2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R B R' F' D F2 R' D2 R' F' L
*27. *R2 D' U B2 R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B D F L' R2 D' L R2 F U
*28. *B2 R' F2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 F' U R' B2 U2 F L B F L
*29. *R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D U2 F L2 U2 L' U2 B D
*30. *B2 F' U2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B R' D' B L F D2 L2 F D'
*31. *F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 D B2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 B R2 D' F' L' F2 D'
*32. *D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B' D' U2 L2 U2 L' D2 F' L U'
*33. *U D L' F' B R2 B U2 L' B U2 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 F U2 D2 F2
*34. *D' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 R B' D2 U B' F2 D2 L B U2
*35. *R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D B' L2 U' B2 R' D' L' R2 F2 U2
*36. *D2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' L U L' B2 D' L' U2 F2 R2
*37. *U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U' L B D2 F2 D' F R U L' B
*38. *F' D2 F2 U2 B' L U2 B R2 U B D2 B' R2 B' D2 B D2 L2 F D2
*39. *B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D U2 B2 U' L2 R2 B D' L2 R2 B R' B2 U' F U'
*40. *U B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 U' L' R2 D' F2 L2 F U R' F D

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B U L2 U2 B2 D R' F2 L F2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 B2
*2. *U R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' U' F' L' R' B' L U' F2 U B U
*3. *F R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 F D R B' F2 R' F R' B2 U'
*4. *F' L2 B L2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 D' B' D' L B' R B2 R' U F'
*5. *B2 F' D2 B D2 U2 B D2 U2 F D2 R B R2 D2 L' U2 F L U B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' F2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 F L2 D R' B F' R' D' R'
*2. *U' R2 L2 F R' B R' F2 R' F2 U B2 U2 D B2 U F2 U B2 U'
*3. *F L' F2 B2 L2 B D F L U L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 U
*4. *L2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F U L' F' U' R' F2 D R U' L'
*5. *D L2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R' D L2 B L D U2 L2 F L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' D2 F2 R' B2 R B2 F2 R' D' L2 F' U R U B2 D L' U F'
*2. *B D2 F' U F2 U' L D' L' B2 U L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2
*3. *U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B' D' L2 B2 F2 D B2 R' B D2
*4. *D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U R' U L' R' D2 R2 U2 B L U
*5. *B F2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' B F D' L D2 R2 U2 F' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B' F2 R2 F' U2 B L2 R2 F2 R' B' D L R F' D B2 F U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F' R2 F' R F' U' F2 R2 U'
*3. *F2 L R2 F2 L F2 D2 L R2 U2 F R F2 R2 D' U2 R U R' B L2
*4. *B R' D Rw' R' Fw2 D2 Uw' Fw' F' Uw Rw2 Fw Uw F' D Uw2 L' U' L2 B L' Fw Rw' D' U F L' D2 U' B' Fw2 U' R Uw' F2 R Fw' Uw2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U R' U' R F2 R
*3. *L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B R2 F' U2 B D' B D2 B2 L F2 U B2 D' U
*4. *U' Fw' Rw2 B' F2 L2 Uw2 Rw' B2 F D2 U' Rw2 R' Fw2 U2 Rw2 B F' Rw' Uw' U' B' L' Rw B2 Fw' R' U2 F' D U Fw2 F U' Rw' D2 Fw' L' F2
*5. *D2 Dw' Rw2 Fw Rw2 D' B2 Bw Lw Uw2 Bw F2 L2 D2 Dw' Rw' B Bw' Fw2 F2 D' Uw U2 Lw2 R U' B Bw F' Lw R Dw2 Rw2 B Bw' Dw2 U L' R Fw2 D L2 B' F' Lw' Rw R' Uw U2 Rw Uw Lw' Bw2 R Uw2 Lw' F' L2 Dw2 Fw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=2,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-4 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=-3 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=6 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=2 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' R B' U' B U' l r b'
*2. *U' L' B' U L B' U R r u'
*3. *U' R' B' U B L' R U B l r' b u
*4. *U L' U' R U' R' B' L' B l' r b u
*5. *L' R' B' U R L' B R' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, -3)
*2. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (3, 2)
*3. *(-2, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -5)
*4. *(1, 0) / (6, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 4)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' D R' D' U L R' L U' D' U'
*2. *L D' U' R L' R' D U' R' D' U'
*3. *U' D' R' D U D R' U' D' U'
*4. *U' R' D' R' L' R' L' R L' D' U'
*5. *R' D' R L D R' L' D' R' D' U'


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 8, 2016)

pyra: 6.49+, 9.36, 4.22, 4.43, 3.50 = 5.05 (4.43 missed)
clock: 11.97, 10.28, 13.20, 11.58, 12.70 = 12.09
sq1: 20.91, 31.21, 1:11.29 (lol), 33.48+, 39.98 = 34.90
mega: 2:07.66, 2:15.40, 2:15.40, 1:56.03, 1:57.85 = 2:06.98
2x2: DNF, 4.28, 4.00, 5.66, 3.72 = 4.65
3x3: 17.48, 18.76, 22.95+, 15.36, 16.28 = 17.51
skewb: 6.52, 8.27, 11.12, 9.31, 7.18 = 8.26
OH: 36.96, 28.88, 38.14, 38.33, 38.54 = 37.81


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 8, 2016)

*3x3*
(36.78), 40.90, 40.22, 44.39, (44.43) = *41.84*


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 8, 2016)

2x2- (4.36) 4.98 4.99 5.71 (6.01)=*5.23*
3x3- (13.83) 14.58 17.61 17.56 (19.01)=*16.58*
4x4- 1:02.21 1:03.26 (1:10.32) 57.31 (56.33)=*1:00.93*
2-4= *1:26.74* //With pop...
Pyraminx- (4.89) (9.29) 5.81 9.06 5.30=*6.72*
Skewb- 10.76 (9.16) 9.88 9.91 (12.96)=10.18
3x3 One-handed- 58.41 (51.78) 56.14 1:16.71 (DNF)=*1:03.75*
2x2x2 Blindfolded- 27.38 DNF DNF=*27.38*


----------



## mafergut (Mar 8, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (3.79), 5.98, (6.70), 6.00, 5.93 = *5.97* // Meh
*3x3x3:* 20.15, (17.14), (20.67), 18.13, 19.69 = *19.33* // Meh
*4x4x4:* 1:55.22, 1:55.28, (1:46.05), 2:01.91, (2:14.17) = *1:57.48* // Again, lots of parity
*5x5x5:* 5:25.38, 5:31.41, 5:36.52, (5:15.48), (5:39.86) = *5:31.11* // Only 5 solves a week -> no improvement
*2BLD:* 2:34.81, 3:02.19, 1:56.27 = *1:56.27* // 1st one was so easy... but I wanted to play it safe
*3BLD:* DNF(11:38.76), DNF(10:34.34), DNF(11:48.62) = *DNF* // Solves 1 & 3 off by a couple edges
*MBLD:* 1/2 = *DNF(26:08.20)* // Time exceeded, 1st cube was solved before 20min limit, 2nd was DNF by 4 edges
*3x3x3 OH:* (34.01), 47.35, (51.74), 36.99, 37.14 = *40.50*
*3x3x3 MTS:* 2:27.50, 3:05.49, (4:01.45), (2:07.70), 2:13.96 = *2:35.65*
*3x3x3 FMC: 32* // Solution below ***
*2-3-4 Relay: 2:00.11* // Nice! Good 2+3 at 24-25 sec, and great 4x4 (PB, around 1:35) 
*2-3-4-5 Relay: 8:08.14* // Bad. My 5x5 times are terrible
*MegaMinx:* 4:11.50, 4:23.81, 4:06.52, (4:56.05), (4:01.45) = *4:13.95* // Still not sub-4 
*PyraMinx:* 13.47, 13.90, 12.28, (14.54), (11.65) = *13.22*
*Square-1:* (1:58.78), 4:24.13, (DNF(4:52.75)), 2:52.12, 4:32.59 = *3:56.29* // No comments 
*Skewb:* (17.91), 13.65, 13.58, 12.33, (11.07) = *13.19*

*** FMC Solution: D' B F' D2 R' F U' F R D' R' D' L' D L2 F' D2 F U F2 U' F D2 F' U F2 L' D' L U' L' D'
Explanation:
D' // 1x1x2
B F' D2 R' F U' F // Cross + 2 F2L edges
R D' R' // Insert pair
D' L' D L D2 // Orient edges, 7 unsolved corners left

Skeleton: D' B F' D2 R' F U' F R D' R' D' L' D L (*) D2
Insertions: * = L (#) U L' D' L U' L' D (2 moves cancelled)
# = F' D2 F U F' D2 (@) F U' (2 moves cancelled)
@ = D2 F' U' F D2 F' U F (4 moves cancelled)


----------



## Pragitya (Mar 8, 2016)

3x3 :- 39.88 , 42.36 , (32.57) , (45.79) , 40.07 = 40.77 
Got my new PB in third solve !!! 
Also posted on the competition site.


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 9, 2016)

Pragitya said:


> 3x3 :- 39.88 , 42.36 , (32.57) , (45.79) , 40.07 = 40.77
> Got my new PB in third solve !!!
> Also posted on the competition site.



Now our PBs are the same!!!


----------



## Pragitya (Mar 9, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> Now our PBs are the same!!!



   . 

Never knew that two people had the same PB .


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 9, 2016)

*2X2X2:* (5.91) 9.79 8.80 (11.62) 8.46 = *9.02*
*4X4X4:* (1:46.60) 1:34.87 (1:23.02) 1:41.33 1:34.96 =* 1:37.06* // Nice


----------



## Selkie (Mar 9, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 8.24, 7.69, 5.86, 8.54, 10.35 = *8.16*
*3x3x3:* 13.96, 18.74, 15.92, 17.71, 13.61 = *15.86* // Odd spread of times!
*4x4x4:* 1:07.68, 1:23.79, 1:09.80, 1:16.12, 1:10.08 = *1:12.00* // Meh
*5x5x5:* (2:07.33), (2:35.13), 2:16.28, 2:20.41, 2:14.68 = *2:17.12*
*6x6x6:* 4:32.98, 5:06.33, 4:27.79, 4:48.04, DNF(2:15.78) = *4:49.12* // Half the 6x6 disintegrated in a pop on the last solve 
*7x7x7:* 7:26.41, 7:34.74, 7:48.77, 7:10.63, DNS = *7:36.64*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: * *1:44.02*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: **3:53.14*
*Megaminx:* 6:25.30, 5:30.19, 6:08.33, 5:29.09, 7:05.66 =* 6:01.27*
*Clock:* 14.60, 17.08, 12.94, 15.29, 13.87 = *14.59*
*Square-1:*49.40, 38.32, 33.75, 31.28, 52.30 = *40.49*


----------



## kbrune (Mar 9, 2016)

2x2 ave: 8.74
7.52, 8.19, 5.02, 10.52, 19.62

3x3 ave: 21.39
22.48, 19.53, 18.29, 22.15, 24.56

4x4 ave: 1:36.33
1:41.85, 1:49.38, 1:33.56, 1:33.58, 1:30.83

5x5 ave: 3:37.76
3:51.32, 3:27.19, 3:34.78, 3.19.43, 4:29.7

3x3 MTS ave: 5:17.23
5:52.33, 6:51.27, 4:37.12, 4:01.23, 5:22.24

3x3 OH ave: 1:02.56
1:17.90, 55.08, 54.71, 53.76, 1:48.98

2-3-4 Relay
2:14.58 I couldn't believe this time. PB

2-3-4-5 Relay
6:07.14

Pyraminx ave: 17.19
15.52, 16.99, 25.34, 18.94, 15.65

Megaminx ave: 6:39.07
7:20.36, 6:17.51, 6:19.34, 5:57.10, 8:27.27

Skewb ave: 34.52
48.40, 39.80, 27.11, 29.37, 34.38

2 BLD
1:38.54, 1:29.83, 1:22.79

3BLD
6:46.16, DNF, DNF

Multi BLD
0/3 (51:00.00)
should I submit that result as a DNF or leave it like that? 

FMC 44 move solution
Inspection X
F' L2 1X2X2
U B' U' D F' 1X2X2 & 2X2X2
X2 B L B' L' F2 L B L' B' X2 insert corner cycle
L F2 F2L - 1
U' F' U F U F' last pair
l B' U' B U l oll
F U2 F' U2 F R' F' U' F U F R F2 U pll

This took me slightly over an hour. But I'm submitting it as a success cause I'm proud that I was able to spot an opportunity for an insert, AND I came up with the commutator on my own. Since its better then my 2 previous FMC entries I'm counting it!


----------



## asacuber (Mar 10, 2016)

2x2: 4.92, 4.31, 2.89,(2.57), (10.76)=4.04//lol
Pyra: (8.16), 8.17, 9.16, (12.48), 12.25= 9.83//meh, gj scrambles
skewb: (19.63), 17.35, 14.54, 8.39, (8.00)= 13.43//lol corner caps,19 was sub 10(It broke into two fragments)
2-4: 1:55.40
3x3: 14.61, 12.28, (16.50), 15.63, (12.13)=14.17//lol again(so consistent)
OH: 31.95, 31.81, (30.66), 34.65, (39.23)= 32.80// PB avg5 
2-5: 5:42.61//Have to practice 5x5. Sup 4 = PB 
4x4: 1:30.22, (1:11.79), 1:25.34, 1:15.81, (1:30.45)= 1:23.79// Good


----------



## AlexTheGreater (Mar 10, 2016)

3x3x3:37.93, (40.10), 39.66, (34.87), 38.96=38.30


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2016)

*MBLD 20/22 56:44.23*[33:xx] _with >10 minutes pauses during exe (forgot 2 cubes)_


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 11, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (12.02), 7.87, 9.36, (6.16), 7.45 = *8.19*
*3x3x3:* 18.51, (20.52), (17.39), 19.60, 19.60 = *19.24* // Back to back 19.60 solves... cool
*4x4x4:* 1:23.50, (1:47.20)pop, (1:13.91), 1:17.12, 1:29.74 = *1:23.45*
*5x5x5:* 2:40.18, 2:41.28, (3:08.76), 2:46.20, (2:33.64) = *2:42.56*


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 11, 2016)

megaminx: 1:04.37, 1:03.54, 1:10.98, 1:15.90, 1:14.64 = 1:10.00


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 11, 2016)

*2x2x2*: 8.63, (8.62), 10.46, 11.12, (11.67) = *10.07* Happy with that.
*3x3x3*: DNF, 1:41.14, 38.87, DNF, 34.59 = *DNF*. Solves 1 and 4 I bumped the timer mid-solve, and solve 2 I was at around 40 seconds finishing f2l and the cube popped. Can I win something for most inconsistent?
*4x4x4*: 3:39.09, 3:08.47, (4:30.29), (2:56.57), 3:12.60 = *3:20.05* Uff da. I can do better than that.
*2-3-4 relay*: 11.08, 42.39, 3:23.61 = *4:17.08*
*2-3-4-5 relay*: 20.01, 37.62, 3:51.01, 8:22.86 = *13:11.50* Dang, that's special.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 12, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> *3x3x3*: DNF, 1:41.14, 38.87, DNF, 34.59 = *58.20* or *DNF*.



I'ts a clear DNF. Only three ok solves can never make an Ao5.

@kbrune: Multi 0/3 = DNF (and the time if you want to)


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 12, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> I'ts a clear DNF.



So if I have four good solves I can drop the DNF and the best time, but I can't drop two DNFs because that's essentially dropping the two worst times?


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2016)

*3x3:* 17.24, (15.25), 15.61, 15.54, (17.77) = 16.13
*4x4:* 51.17, (49.72), (1:01.44), 59.96, 1:00.48 = 57.20
*5x5:* 1:42.41, 1:34.19, 1:42.21, (1:46.25), (1:28.28) = 1:39.60
*6x6:* 2:59.00, 3:03.47, 3:10.01, (3:20.01), (2:45.91) = 3:04.16
*7x7:* (4:28.10), 4:49.38, 4:45.43, 4:32.85, (DNF) = 4:42.55
*OH:* (35.52), 35.31, 30.18, (28.88), 30.89 = 32.13
*Megaminx:* 2:12.46, (2:29.39), (2:01.82), 2:11.32, 2:12.30 = 2:12.03


----------



## mafergut (Mar 13, 2016)

Not sure how to score this MBLD: 1/2 (26:08.20) // Time exceeded, 1st cube was solved before 20min limit, 2nd was DNF by 4 edges
I assume that it's DNF or 0


----------



## h2f (Mar 13, 2016)

It's dnf. In more than 3 cubes it would be 0 for example 2/4 is 0. So same as me. My cube was off by wrong twist which I memoed wrong.


----------



## Doudou (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

it's been a while. Here are my results:
3x3 ave: 12.18 sec 
14.48, 12.84, 11.36, 12.33, 10.43


----------



## Iggy (Mar 14, 2016)

Doudou said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> it's been a while. Here are my results:
> 3x3 ave: 12.18 sec
> 14.48, 12.84, 11.36, 12.33, 10.43



Nice  really awesome to see you cubing


----------



## TcubesAK (Mar 14, 2016)

3x3x3 - (13.04) - 13.87 - 14.66 - (18.60) - 17.02 = 15.18

4x4x4 - 1:29.37 - (DNF) - 1:38.01 - (1.19.21) - 1:34.30 = 1:33.90 (Very bad.)

Skewb - (8.42) - (4.13) - 6.71 - 5.87 - 5.44 = 6.01 (Good.)

Pyraminx - (4.05) - 5.89 - 5.81 - 6.94 - (7.58) = 6.22 (Meh.)

2x2x2 - 3.73 - 4.19 - 3.96 - (4.48) - (3.67) = (Sub-4.)

2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4 - 1:51.16

2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4-5x5x5 - 5:02.34

5x5x5 - (2:33.06) - 2:59.01 - (3:01.57+) - 2:52.24 - 2:44.36 = 2:51.87 (New PB single (2:33.06)

2x2x2 BLD - DNF - DNF(1:14.34) - 2:21.64 (1. I accidentally moved the cube before I put my blindfold on :/.)

3x3x3 - (DNF) - (27.30) - 41.28 - 42.70 - 58.41 = 47.46 (Absolutely, terribly horrific average. New pb single (27.30) though.)

Megaminx - 4:22.41 - 4:46.82 - (5:46.15+) - (3:21.22) - 3:52.84 = 4:20.69 (I haven't done megaminx for a couple months.)

3x3x3 Match the Scramble - 5:28.28 - (DNF) - (2:57.55) - 3:25.31 - 6:21.91 = 5:05.17 (First time doing 3x3x3 MTS.)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves - x y' x2 y2 R' F2 D L2 R' F R U R U R' L' U' L U R U2 R' U R U' R' y U R' U R U2 R' U2 y2 L2 F' L' F Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F' U' R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2 - 54 Moves

Explanation - x y' x2 y2 R' F2 D L2 R' F R// X-CROSS
 U R U R' L' U' L// 2ST PAIR
U R U2 R' U R U' R'// 3RD PAIR
y U R' U R U2 R' U2 y2 L2 F' L' F// 4TH PAIR
Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F'// OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' Uw R2// PLL


Overall, Everything went decent.


----------



## Bogdan (Mar 14, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 4.73, 6.00, (3.66), (6.66), 5.71-> *5.48*
*3x3x3:* 14.08, 15.68, (17.45), (12.15), 15.30-> *15.02*
*4x4x4:* 1:29.07, (1:32.23), (1:14.16), 1:21.03, 1:27.33-> *1:25.81*
*5x5x5:* 3:03.89, 2:47.48, 2:48.71, (3:22.51), (2:43.59)-> *2:53.36*
*7x7x7:* 9:18.99, 9:38.69, (8:42.90), (9:45.10), 8:51.80-> *9:16.49*
*2x2x2BLD:* 51.79, 1:49.10, 39.12-> *39.12*
*3x3x3BLD:* 5:20.94, 4:08.55, 3:34.51-> *3:34.51*
*3x3x3OH:* (35.65), 33.56, (32.19), 32.54, 32.60-> *32.90*
*234*-> *1:46.81*
*2345*-> *4:43.25*
*megaminx:* 3:00.42, 2:59.11, 2:43.57, (3:12.50), (2:31.88)-> *2:54.37*
*sq-1:* 56.15, 56.73, (1:07.09), 41.75, (37.98)-> *51.54*
*skewb:* 8.57, (7.91), 9.30, 10.92, (11.05)-> *9.60*

*FMC:* 37 moves
Solution: U L U F' L F L' U' L' R' U R U2 B U B' U B U' B' R U2 F U F2 U' R U F' U2 R B' U2 B2 L B' D2

on inverse:
D2 B L' B2 U2 B //2x2x2
R' U2 F U' R' U F2 U' F' //2x2x3
U2 R' //f2l-1
B U B' U' B U' B' U2 R' U' R //f2l
L U L F' L' F U' L' //OLL
U' //PLL(skip)

Scramble: B' F2 R2 F' U2 B L2 R2 F2 R' B' D L R F' D B2 F U
Inverse: U' F' B2 D' F R' L' D' B R F2 R2 L2 B' U2 F R2 F2 B


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 15, 2016)

FMC: 40

D' B R' U B2 F' D F U2 D F' R D' F R' D F U' F' D2 F U F2 R2 B R B' R D' R' B2 R F R' B2 R L' D2 L D'

Cross + setup 2 pairs: D' B R' U B2 F' D F U2 (9/9)
Solve the 2 pairs: D F' R D' F R' (6/15)
Pair and edge: (D L' D2 L F' (2) D [F]) (6/21)
All but 4 corners: ([F'] R' B R' B' R2 F (1) D) (7/28)

At (1): D2 F U' F' D2 F U F' (will be inverted - cancel 2)
At (2): R' B2 R F R' B2 R F' (will be inverted - cancel 2)

Ok, I'll try harder at block building next time.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 15, 2016)

Results: congrats to APdRF, Iggy and cuberkid!

*2x2x2*(36)

 1.78 WACWCA
 2.52 hssandwich
 2.53 jjone fiffier
 2.92 Iggy
 3.06 G2013
 3.08 cuberkid10
 3.29 Isaac Lai
 3.31 APdRF
 3.86 qaz
 3.86 pantu2000
 3.94 hamfaceman
 3.96 EDDDY
 3.96 TcubesAK
 4.02 Newcuber000
 4.04 asacuber
 4.32 CyanSandwich
 4.53 ichcubegern
 4.65 pyr14
 4.67 Yoshi-San
 5.23 ViliusRibinskas
 5.48 Bogdan
 5.92 Kenneth Svendson
 5.97 mafergut
 6.23 JoshuaStacker
 7.40 MFCuber
 7.48 h2f
 8.16 Selkie
 8.23 earth2dan
 8.61 26doober
 8.74 kbrune
 8.85 HawaiiLife745
 9.02 MarcelP
 9.56 GhostBear53
 10.07 One Wheel
 10.97 Jason Green
 16.44 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(46)

 7.34 Lapinsavant
 7.72 DanpHan
 9.59 cuberkid10
 10.47 hssandwich
 10.49 Iggy
 10.88 Isaac Lai
 10.89 EDDDY
 11.03 APdRF
 11.34 jasseri
 11.82 pantu2000
 11.96 Newcuber000
 12.09 Yoshi-San
 12.17 Sessinator
 12.18 Doudou
 12.31 G2013
 12.34 qaz
 12.65 ichcubegern
 13.09 jjone fiffier
 14.17 asacuber
 14.68 Kenneth Svendson
 15.02 Bogdan
 15.18 TcubesAK
 15.63 hamfaceman
 15.83 CyanSandwich
 15.86 Selkie
 16.13 Dene
 16.58 ViliusRibinskas
 17.51 pyr14
 18.64 h2f
 19.24 earth2dan
 19.32 mafergut
 21.39 kbrune
 23.15 Jason Green
 23.21 26doober
 26.85 HawaiiLife745
 27.01 username...
 29.74 QUASAR
 30.19 JoshuaStacker
 31.78 CuberXtremE
 36.90 fernblaze
 36.97 GhostBear53
 38.21 MatsBergsten
 38.85 AlexTheGreater
 40.77 Pragitya
 41.84 rishirs321
 DNF One Wheel
*4x4x4*(29)

 36.21 Lapinsavant
 41.30 EDDDY
 43.10 cuberkid10
 45.45 Iggy
 46.50 APdRF
 48.74 Isaac Lai
 49.85 ichcubegern
 50.21 jjone fiffier
 55.91 Yoshi-San
 57.20 Dene
 58.13 cuber8208
 1:00.93 ViliusRibinskas
 1:12.00 Selkie
 1:20.07 hamfaceman
 1:20.79 CyanSandwich
 1:23.45 earth2dan
 1:23.79 asacuber
 1:25.49 h2f
 1:25.81 Bogdan
 1:33.89 TcubesAK
 1:36.33 kbrune
 1:37.05 MarcelP
 1:57.47 mafergut
 2:09.08 26doober
 2:09.92 JoshuaStacker
 2:19.49 MatsBergsten
 2:39.12 GhostBear53
 3:20.05 One Wheel
 3:57.05 Jason Green
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:06.12 Lapinsavant
 1:27.89 cuberkid10
 1:28.48 Iggy
 1:30.45 APdRF
 1:39.60 Dene
 1:41.64 jjone fiffier
 1:43.25 EDDDY
 1:52.37 Yoshi-San
 1:53.63 Isaac Lai
 2:17.12 Selkie
 2:42.55 earth2dan
 2:51.87 TcubesAK
 2:53.36 Bogdan
 3:32.07 h2f
 3:37.76 kbrune
 4:07.49 JoshuaStacker
 4:26.55 MatsBergsten
 5:31.10 mafergut
 5:37.20 GhostBear53
 DNF ichcubegern
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:49.35 APdRF
 2:55.01 Iggy
 3:04.16 Dene
 3:38.28 cuberkid10
 4:49.12 Selkie
 8:51.97 GhostBear53
 9:15.24 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(6)

 3:57.31 APdRF
 4:42.55 Dene
 6:05.32 EDDDY
 7:36.64 Selkie
 9:16.49 Bogdan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 16.78 DanpHan
 19.69 Yoshi-San
 21.66 Isaac Lai
 22.49 Iggy
 22.54 cuberkid10
 22.92 APdRF
 23.49 ichcubegern
 24.89 pantu2000
 30.71 EDDDY
 32.13 Dene
 32.80 asacuber
 32.90 Bogdan
 34.81 hamfaceman
 37.81 pyr14
 40.49 mafergut
 47.46 TcubesAK
 48.02 h2f
 1:02.56 kbrune
 1:03.75 ViliusRibinskas
 1:25.39 JoshuaStacker
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:05.65 APdRF
 2:28.92 EDDDY
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 6.91 hssandwich
 11.90 Iggy
 17.99 cuberkid10
 25.30 h2f
 27.33 MatsBergsten
 27.38 ViliusRibinskas
 29.98 ichcubegern
 33.63 EDDDY
 36.44 APdRF
 39.12 Bogdan
 1:22.79 kbrune
 1:56.27 mafergut
 2:21.64 TcubesAK
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 28.88 Sessinator
 31.77 Iggy
 47.85 kamilprzyb
 1:08.39 MatsBergsten
 1:09.07 EDDDY
 1:27.06 h2f
 1:41.17 hssandwich
 2:14.84 APdRF
 3:34.51 Bogdan
 6:46.16 kbrune
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF mafergut
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 5:58.74 MatsBergsten
 6:01.53 hssandwich
 8:44.05 h2f
10:30.68 EDDDY
11:31.00 kamilprzyb
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

15:08.40 MatsBergsten
26:26.69 h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

30:17.21 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

20/22 (56:44)  Roman
20/24 (52:47)  kamilprzyb
9/12 (56:21)  MatsBergsten
8/13 (56:07)  Keroma12
1/2 ( 4:58)  h2f
1/2 (26:08)  mafergut
0/3 (51:00)  kbrune
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:15.25 EDDDY
 2:35.65 mafergut
 3:47.80 MatsBergsten
 5:05.17 TcubesAK
 5:17.23 kbrune
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 49.77 Lapinsavant
 53.73 cuberkid10
 56.62 Iggy
 1:02.16 EDDDY
 1:05.31 Isaac Lai
 1:07.27 APdRF
 1:26.74 ViliusRibinskas
 1:44.02 Selkie
 1:46.81 Bogdan
 1:51.16 TcubesAK
 1:55.40 asacuber
 2:00.11 mafergut
 2:13.80 h2f
 2:14.58 kbrune
 2:55.45 JoshuaStacker
 3:24.78 MatsBergsten
 3:33.63 GhostBear53
 4:17.08 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:23.60 Iggy
 2:27.27 APdRF
 2:35.62 EDDDY
 2:38.64 cuberkid10
 3:02.20 Isaac Lai
 3:53.14 Selkie
 4:43.25 Bogdan
 5:02.34 TcubesAK
 5:42.61 asacuber
 5:48.91 h2f
 6:07.14 kbrune
 6:50.53 JoshuaStacker
 7:59.79 MatsBergsten
 8:08.14 mafergut
 8:53.25 GhostBear53
13:11.50 One Wheel
*Magic*(1)

 1.84 JoshuaStacker
*Master Magic*(1)

 5.00 JoshuaStacker
*Skewb*(23)

 3.76 jjone fiffier
 3.86 hssandwich
 4.32 Cale S
 4.33 Isaac Lai
 6.01 TcubesAK
 6.09 ichcubegern
 7.03 cuberkid10
 7.22 pantu2000
 7.37 Iggy
 7.64 hamfaceman
 7.73 Newcuber000
 7.84 APdRF
 7.92 EDDDY
 8.25 pyr14
 9.60 Bogdan
 10.18 ViliusRibinskas
 11.35 Yoshi-San
 13.19 mafergut
 13.25 h2f
 13.43 asacuber
 14.06 JoshuaStacker
 23.93 MatsBergsten
 34.52 kbrune
*Clock*(5)

 12.08 pyr14
 13.59 APdRF
 14.59 Selkie
 18.29 JoshuaStacker
 23.18 EDDDY
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.90 hssandwich
 4.31 Newcuber000
 4.49 Isaac Lai
 5.05 pyr14
 5.53 EDDDY
 5.61 cuberkid10
 5.69 APdRF
 6.21 TcubesAK
 6.22 pantu2000
 6.42 MFCuber
 6.65 hamfaceman
 6.72 ViliusRibinskas
 6.91 ichcubegern
 7.39 qaz
 7.77 JoshuaStacker
 9.86 asacuber
 13.22 mafergut
 17.19 kbrune
 50.10 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(14)

 1:10.00 JianhanC
 1:10.30 Isaac Lai
 1:19.92 Iggy
 1:29.02 cuberkid10
 1:49.69 APdRF
 2:06.97 pyr14
 2:12.03 Dene
 2:54.37 Bogdan
 4:08.38 JoshuaStacker
 4:13.94 mafergut
 4:20.69 TcubesAK
 6:01.27 Selkie
 6:39.07 kbrune
 7:51.81 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(15)

 13.30 Raptor56
 17.09 EDDDY
 17.49 Iggy
 18.48 hssandwich
 21.92 cuberkid10
 27.63 APdRF
 27.64 hamfaceman
 32.90 ichcubegern
 34.89 pyr14
 40.49 Selkie
 51.54 Bogdan
 1:14.93 pantu2000
 1:44.38 h2f
 2:06.50 JoshuaStacker
 3:56.28 mafergut
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

24 username...
24 guusrs
27 okayama
27 irontwig
29 h2f
32 mafergut
37 APdRF
37 Bogdan
40 Keroma12
44 kbrune
45 arbivara
54 TcubesAK
56 MatsBergsten
69 GhostBear53

*Contest results*

307 APdRF
285 Iggy
279 cuberkid10
279 EDDDY
232 Isaac Lai
198 MatsBergsten
187 Bogdan
182 hssandwich
180 TcubesAK
174 h2f
163 ichcubegern
149 mafergut
142 Selkie
138 jjone fiffier
133 Yoshi-San
127 Lapinsavant
127 hamfaceman
125 kbrune
125 pantu2000
120 Dene
119 asacuber
115 pyr14
115 ViliusRibinskas
101 JoshuaStacker
98 Newcuber000
81 kamilprzyb
73 DanpHan
72 qaz
69 G2013
68 CyanSandwich
64 earth2dan
57 GhostBear53
54 Roman
54 Sessinator
49 Keroma12
47 Kenneth Svendson
41 jasseri
38 WACWCA
38 username...
36 Doudou
36 26doober
26 Jason Green
26 MFCuber
24 guusrs
23 cuber8208
23 HawaiiLife745
22 One Wheel
22 irontwig
22 okayama
22 Cale S
19 MarcelP
19 Raptor56
18 JianhanC
14 arbivara
13 QUASAR
11 CuberXtremE
10 fernblaze
7 AlexTheGreater
6 Pragitya
5 rishirs321


----------



## asacuber (Mar 15, 2016)

119 PB


----------



## APdRF (Mar 15, 2016)

I won just because I practice everything LOL  Thank you Mats for your work, and congrats on your results!


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 15, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Results: congrats to APdRF, Iggy and cuberkid!
> 
> *2x2x2*(36)
> 
> ...



Yay, I'm last! Just kidding, btw I have gotten faster, so NEXT TIME!


----------



## Pragitya (Mar 16, 2016)

Rishirs we should learn BLD fast !!! XD


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 16, 2016)

Pragitya said:


> Rishirs we should learn BLD fast !!! XD



Yeah, we'll get more points but I'm gonna learn BLD only after boards


----------

